# Earth Juice Sea Blast



## bigweedo (Sep 24, 2011)

Hey Everyone,

Put some clones in 50% black gold and 50% amazon bloom.

Guys at the nutrient shop suggested:

Earth Juice Sea Blast

-Grow-  17-8-17

-Transition-   8-32-14

-Bloom-   3-26-22

-Bloom Master-   0-50-30

What do you guys think? Anyone have experience on using these? Having a hard time finding people who have used it online!

Thanks,

Big:icon_smile:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 25, 2011)

I have heard nothing about them and know no one who uses them.  How are they priced?  Guys at hydro stores are paid to sell things--doesn't mean they know much.  Did he give you any reasons for his recommendation?  Like what makes these better than other nutes?


----------



## bigweedo (Sep 25, 2011)

All of those products came to right around 65 bucks. He told me they were hearing great results from people who used them. Also, I saw they were earth juice so I wasn't too concerned.


----------



## Wetdog (Sep 25, 2011)

Have 0 experience with those products. In fact, I've never even heard about them.

But, I have, and still do use EJ and like you, if it comes from EJ, there is little reason to be concerned.

I've never been unimpressed with EJ products. Good stuff!

Wet


----------



## bigweedo (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks Wet!


----------



## Iron Emmett (Sep 25, 2011)

I use Earth Juice as well, and love it, ive heard about the Sea based nutes but never tried them, but you cant go wrong with earth juice.


----------

